
Seniorless – Reasons You Should Hire More Juniors (Deleted) - gabigrin
https://medium.com/@Gabrielg_74765/seniorless-5-reasons-you-should-hire-more-juniors-b8678cfc194b
======
staticautomatic
FYI this isn't a "Show HN" post

~~~
waynecochran
If s/he was a senior s/he would know that.

~~~
gabigrin
Ha. Nice one. I guess I jumped straight to the "Be respectful in comments"
section and missed that posts are not valid Show HN ;)

